

Capons: Are Chickens Without Their Testes a Forgotten Delicacy? - ecopoesis
http://modernfarmer.com/2014/04/capons-unfairly-forgotten-piece-agriculture-somewhat-disturbing-luxury/

======
cafard
You used to be able buy them at the West Shore Farmers Market in Lemoyne,
Pennsylvania, a suburb of Harrisburg. But I don't recognize the stand's name
on the current map, and I don't suppose that Cumberland County is really a hub
of HN readers.

------
goldenkey
Cruel and unusual. Being the organisms with the most intelligence, we sure do
stupid things. Not an example we would want to set for when the smarter aliens
come. Oh succulent human Eunuch meat...

------
fallinghawks
We encourage pet owners to spay/neuter their animals. Caponizing is no
different, except for the intended purpose. It sounds tasty, so now I'm
curious.

~~~
PeterWhittaker
No different? You do understand that the procedure is invasive and dangerous?
That the person who perfected it killed thousands of birds getting it right?

------
jvenable
Vivisection is immoral and evil, be it done on a human or an animal.

